
Nyzo development: 15 months of hard work (and beyond) - zaccaz
https://medium.com/@nyzoco/nyzo-development-15-months-of-hard-work-and-beyond-520ea7591e97
======
meatballs
I'm not a fan of crypto at all, but I like the originality of this story and
real consistency of Nzyo developers. It isn't clear to me are these sentinels
in the same cycle with verifiers or they are out of it, fully independent.

~~~
zaccaz
Sentinels are the 'shadow' nodes which protect the in-cycle verifiers. They
can produce blocks when the main verifier is inactive.

